# just starting



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

I am planning to start a shimp tank i need some advise?

I have a 20 g tank with lots of plants and a sand substrate.

I have the ff: fish in the tank.
1. 7 Zebras
2. 6 Swordtails
3. Male betta
4. One toonie size angelfish

What fishes i have to remove or add?

Is it advisable to mix these fishes with shrimps.

What kind of shrimps to start with?

thanks for responding

dp


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

What is zebra? Is it danio?

The following fish will disturb shrimps:

Swordtails
Male betta
angelfish

It's better to find a new home for them.

Start from any _Neocaridina heteropoda_ shrimps. It can be (cherry, yellow, blue pearl, showball or green). They are hardy and active, breed fast.

Note, that you can't keep different color morphs together, they will interbreed.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

I recommend you to take all the fish out.
when you start breeding even SAE and plecos will eat the babies.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

you can always start what ever you like
but
cherries (nerocar.) are the most hardiest and most common among the starters


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

If I where you just setup another tank for shrimps 5gallon is ideal for them.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Brine shrimp is the best option since you'll only end up turning any shrimp you put in the tank as food. 

lol j/k 

I'm with everyone else, setup a new tank or remove the rest of the fish.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

it's like keeping guppies with arowana. no jokes. They might hide, but eventually they'll get picked on one by one. I wouldn't keep anything other than cherries or amanos with fish.

Camboy is correct, put a sponge filter in a 5 gallon and a lid and your good to go. Just need some mosses.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I think all starters are hesitant with removing their fish. I know I was.
But everyone's advise here is from experience. What you'll end up doing is putting your shrimps with the fish at first. Then realize you spend more time and fancination watching the shrimps. So naturally you'll buy more. One day you'll only count 4 instead of 5  and search all over the tank to no relief. Then 3 insead of 4.  Thats the point when most of us consider getting a new tank or in my case givign all my fish to big al's for 50% credit which you can use to buy crystal reds. 

Your set up is fine. 
All you need to know is to do your water changes once per week and make sure the ph and temp is the same. Good luck!


----------

